# next stop - ballet



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky The Sleeping Beauty Kirov Ballet*

This is beautiful stuff! Very classical with the pretty ballerinas, good sound, eminent pictures, and people caughing..


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ballet "La Dame aux Camelias" music of Frederic Chopin 2008*

This is exellent! 1978 written ballet to the music of Chopin.
Scroll down in comments to usefull info
Brilliant sound and picture, and the whole production


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*The Nutcracker (El Cascanueces) COMPLETE - Tchaikovsky - Classical Ballet (Ballet Clásico) HD*

*The Nutcracker (ballet in two acts with an epilogue) by Tchaiskovsky - Mariinsky Theatre Ballet Company & Symphony Orchestra directed by Valery Gergiev.*

Great colourfull presentation of this famous ballet.

youtube comments

*Absolument Merveilleux!!!﻿

Music, dancers, costumes, staging ... everything beautiful, but this version is not so complete as the tittle says, in this vid i miss Mother Ginger and the polichinelles.

Maravilloso! ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Giselle. The Tokyo Ballet .2004*

Another exelent production


----------

